# Halloween Costume Ideas



## Spud (Aug 30, 2004)

Halloween is the BIG holiday for my girlfriend, so I'm trying to get an early start on costumes. 

 Any ideas? 
 Napoleon Dynamite and Deb would be pretty easy to pull off. I can get a vote for Pedro tee-shirt online, a couple of key chain fobs and Holly can do the pony tail on the side easily.

 Trying to work a pun on "pregnant pause" with a paws tee shirt and appropriate stuffing. 

 What are some other good ideas? Or bad ideas, yeah, I'll take bad ideas as well.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 30, 2004)

Get two rather big boxes, little paint and such and go as............ A Washer and Dryer (cloths still in them optional)


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Aug 30, 2004)

How bout some wrapped bedsheets.

rem. Animal House

TOGA

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 30, 2004)

Glue candy wrappers and popcorn to yourself and go as the floor of a movie theater.


----------



## Spud (Aug 30, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Glue candy wrappers and popcorn to yourself and go as the floor of a movie theater.


 I like that one!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Aug 30, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Glue candy wrappers and popcorn to yourself and go as the floor of a movie theater.



I like that one tooo.....

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## AnimEdge (Aug 30, 2004)

I used to work at a movie theater....man i hated that job


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2004)

Were you a janitor at that theater... if so then I know how ya feel because I did that for seven months... totally sucked...


----------



## Zepp (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm never able to think of a good Halloween costume until last minute.  So this year I'm going to go with one of last year's ideas.  I'm going to tie rope around my neck in a noose and go as "well hung."

I'm also considering going as a Keebler Elf.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> I'm never able to think of a good Halloween costume until last minute. So this year I'm going to go with one of last year's ideas. I'm going to tie rope around my neck in a noose and go as "well hung."
> 
> I'm also considering going as a Keebler Elf.


Combine both, and go as a well hung Keebler Elf.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> How bout some wrapped bedsheets.
> 
> rem. Animal House
> 
> ...


Not exactly original....  What else can you do with those bedsheets?

- Ceicei


----------



## Zepp (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Combine both, and go as a well hung Keebler Elf.
> 
> - Ceicei



Oooo, I wish I'd thought of that.  Thanks. 

(Spud, feel free to steal this idea.)


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

:lol:...well hung Keebler elf...:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

How about a donkey in a cap and gown holding a diploma?  Then you could be a smart a**.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How about a donkey in a cap and gown holding a diploma? Then you could be a smart a**.


Now THAT is a great idea!!!  :roflmao: 

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

...or...or...you could go as a donkey in a dunce cap - then you would be a dumb a**.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2004)

...or...or...you could wear only part of a donkey costume and then you would be a piece of a**.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...or...or...you could go as a donkey in a dunce cap - then you would be a dumb a**.






- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay, these are bad, but...

 ...dress up like a bee and tell everyone you're a hummer.

 ...dress up like OJ, carry a mirror and tell everyone you've found the real killer in the magic window.

 ...make a sportshoe costume and run around - you're a running shoe.

 ...dress like a waiter/waitress and walk around pouty and crying...you are a server that's down.

 I know - they're bad.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2004)

When the mood strikes me I dress up for Halloween ... usually I go cheap and put on my caving helmet with headlamp and maybe a small shovel or pick   and carry a stuffed animal... that way I'm a .... 

MINER/MINOR

<edit> Just thought of this... If I have a date I could try to get her to dress up like a dead egyptian ... that way she could be my .... 

Mummy!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice, MACaver!  You just gave me another bad idea!

 For a pair/couple:

 One dresses up as a court jester, the other wears a crumpled gown of gold lamee (fool's gold).


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Nice, MACaver!  You just gave me another bad idea!
> 
> For a pair/couple:
> 
> One dresses up as a court jester, the other wears a crumpled gown of gold lamee (fool's gold).


Well now that _IS_ cute... but my question is... does _SHE_ wear the court jester's outfit and _HE_ wears the gold lamee dress???... (real fool's gold eh?? heh heh)


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 31, 2004)

I can never come up with any fresh new ideas for halloween so every year I usually do the same old thing. Put on a pair of rollerblades and go as a pulltoy.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 31, 2004)

Alex from Clockwork orange. All you need is white pants and shirt, a jock worn on the outside, a cane, a bowler and some mascara. It's also a safe and armed costume.

Wear a cardboard disk around your waist with an empty bottle of whiskey, a pack of cigs, a condom wrapper and a matchbook with a name and number scrawled on it, all glued to the disk. Then put a brown shirt on and put a lampshade on your head. Voila, a one night stand. 

Put on a T-shirt with a big P printed on it and then put black make-up around on eye. Voila, a black-eyed pea. 

When I was still at Ohio University, where we have the biggest Halloween party in the country, I when as the Monopoly guy (get out of jail free card), the Chef from South Park, Alex from Clockwork Orange (easy way to get away with carrying a weapon), the Mad Hatter, and my cu de gras, Bill Clinton complete with Monica strapped to his crotch.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> I can never come up with any fresh new ideas for halloween so every year I usually do the same old thing. Put on a pair of rollerblades and go as a pulltoy.


 :boing2:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll give you the best and easiest costume I've ever heard of.

Wear all black, shirt/pants/shoes, pin different socks, undies and drier sheets to your outfit.   

What are you? .... Static Cling.

The bonus is that the drier sheets make you smell great.  

Dot


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 5, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lol:...well hung Keebler elf...:rofl:


Ceicei yes that is a winner! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 5, 2004)

One of the funniest costumes I've ever seen was my brother's friend, he dressed himself as a flasher in a trench coat and funny mask, Irish cap and fake ample thingy.   It looked real from a distance!!!  He was walking on a busy road on Halloween night and flashed a cop car...LOL :uhyeah:  they chased him for blocks but he hopped a fence and got away!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2004)

What he should've done was while running from the cops... drop the "ample-subsitute and then let the cops find it... would've made them scratch their heads at least... 
or un-hook it (whatever!) and wave it at the cops then keep running... me thinks it would've given them pause...


----------



## Xequat (Sep 6, 2004)

You could just run around naked and say you're a nudist for Halloween.  "But officer, I'm not really a nudist...it's my costume.  Pretty realistic, huh?"

Or maybe bring a bunch of clothes around with you and change periodically.  You could go as a schizophrenic/multiple personalities.

My friend had the best one I've ever seen, though.  He took a big stuffed animal head and a pair of jeans and a shirt.  He cut the back of the jeans at the knees and put his jeans that he wore through them.  Then he stuffed the shirt and the bottom part of the other jeans and wrapped the stuffed arms around his legs and put the animal head on top of the shirt, so it looked like this little three-foot stuffed animal was carrying him around.  Hard to explain, but wow funny.


----------

